# older whelen sirens and lightbar



## blackturbo (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all, 
I own a 1990 ford e350 ambulance with mcoy miller box. the lighting and sirens were gone when i got it. However Ive been wanting to put it back to original and recently got to a 2003 wrecked ambulance and got all the stuff off it, the two whelen lightbars will fit perfectly, I think it came with with this. where can I get wiring diagrams for a whelen 4000 series lightbar, and I got the "siren drivers" both front and passenger. they are here 
http://www.whelen.com/install/131/13141.pdf

they are these things. but the ambulance was wrecked in the front and I didnt get the "horn" they are both connected too. I havent hooked them up to 12 volt power yet till I find out what they do and how many amps it takes to run. my guess, is, they are simply an air compressor, which drives the horn part. I might be wrong but I dont wanna blow my eardrums out hooking these drivers to a dc power source. Is it really just like an aircompressor? And also, if all these "driver" and "passenger" side units are, if they are just an air-compressor, will they drive an airhorn that requires 150psi? thanks for the input.

Mark


----------



## blackturbo (Dec 18, 2014)

blackturbo said:


> Hi all,
> I own a 1990 ford e350 ambulance with mcoy miller box. the lighting and sirens were gone when i got it. However Ive been wanting to put it back to original and recently got to a 2003 wrecked ambulance and got all the stuff off it, the two whelen lightbars will fit perfectly, I think it came with with this. where can I get wiring diagrams for a whelen 4000 series lightbar, and I got the "siren drivers" both front and passenger. they are here
> http://www.whelen.com/install/131/13141.pdf
> 
> ...



forgot to mention, the lightbars are a "whelen advantage 4000 series" I cant find any info on them hardly. they are all loaded with halogen lights, and rotators. no strobe lights. as I read some of them come with strobes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2014)

You may get some info here, but for emergency vehicle lighting/warning equipment, http://elightbars.org is the best resource you'll find.


----------



## blackturbo (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok ty, but if anyone has info about these siren drivers, I need to know if these are just aircompressors. I havent hooked them up to a dc power source yet cause I dont wanna blow my eardrums out. this came up when i searched for the part number
http://www.whelen.com/install/131/13141.pdf

 and it shows them connected to a "horn" piece in the main grill which was destroyed. So, am I correct, these are only air compressors. they wont make any siren noises when connected to dc power. If so, i need them to run a airhorn i have that takes 150 psi ( ive ran 100 psi to it and it sounded but was weak) .. thanks all!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2014)

Again, this is primarily a MEDICAL forum. We drive the ambulances, not work on them.


----------



## blackturbo (Dec 18, 2014)

ok ty, i didnt realize this. let me take a moment to show you all appreciation for your duty, I had two friends in the past year that got injured and without the help of EMS they wouldnt be here today, and both of them limped into the firehouse to say a special thank you to the crew that helped them out that day.  Thank you, EMS personal are special breed of persons. I know that if or when, I need the special duty of EMS workers, I would be doing the same. I would personally want to thank the crew that saved me, and depending on how much money i had, I would either buy dinner for all, or take all on a cruise. Either way, they would live in my heart forever  but no money can thank somewon, its all in the thoughts. but hopefully somewon has my answer  I might just hook the things up with my ears covered and see what they do lol


----------



## teedubbyaw (Dec 18, 2014)

You make friends everywhere you go DE


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry man. "Hi, I know this is a forum about apples, but I have a lot of questions about oranges". 

Go on elightbars and ask a question about the effacy of cardizem in cases of AFib with RVR. You'll get the same response.


----------



## exodus (Jan 16, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry man. "Hi, I know this is a forum about apples, but I have a lot of questions about oranges".
> 
> Go on elightbars and ask a question about the effacy of cardizem in cases of AFib with RVR. You'll get the same response.



Well, this a sub-forum about the ambulance and equipment, not medical conditions though.


----------



## blackturbo (Jan 16, 2015)

i found out these are simply 100 watt speakers, in an inclosed case. and the big air nossle part sticking out feed into a plastic horn.  I do need amber lenses for a two whelen 4000 series light bars if anyone knows where to get them,these seem hard to find


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 24, 2015)

If you want to cross over from Whelen or just upgrade, the Federal PA-300 is an older control unit we yanked off our equipment then went to Preco and now "another brand" that is all LED, completely integrated and capable of being run off your smart phone.  This is handy if you want to dim the lights for a more sensitive and romantic approach to your responses.

The older stuff draws way too much juice and can leave you with much higher fuel costs, carbon buildup due to long idling periods, roasted alternators and a crapload of wires that tend to get pretty toasty.

   I personally try to avoid lights and siren unless it is to the benefit of the patient or we need to get the pizza before it gets cold. We do-however- have an electro-guru (the smart phone guy) that would rather stare lovingly at a strobe light than the little honey at the pizza shop. So if you have questions regarding retro, and the site DEmedic gave you doesn't pan out, I'll watch the post.  

  The ambers are tough 'cause they're legal and I think all the Wal-mart parking lot guards and escort companies hop on 'em pretty quick.

  And you were a little misguided - money is a damn fine thank you- it inspires and thanks me rather adequately...


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 24, 2015)

And as far as the efficacy of Cardizem on a VFib pt with RVR- we used to push verapamil as a calcium channel blocker ( good 'cause you can regulate ventricular rate) but we had a bunch of hypotensive issues that played into much more regulation on dose and dire necessity field use.

   I have heard of Cardizem not having these shortfalls. Still learning. But the RVR twist needs a little more info. Is the runway commercial or private?

  Typically the RVR (Runway Visual Range) indicators' spacing should be governed by aircraft speed. So if Cardizem can slow down aircraft as well as the ventricles then we can save money on RVR attenuator placements (less needed at lower speeds) and not worry about emergency air ambulances crashing into fruit stands and damaging all the apples and oranges. Multiple problems solved.  Verapamil can't do that....


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Again, this is primarily a MEDICAL forum. We drive the ambulances, not work on them.


True, but wouldn't it be cool if we had a few mechanics/shop guys as part of the community? I think it would be an awesome addition.

If a mechanic can come here and get an answer to a question they have or a solution to a problem, then the site is fulfilling its purpose. Every aspect of EMS is welcome here, in my opinion.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

True, but we don't advertise or promote ambulance mechanics or warning light repairs in the name or branding. 

And it certainly makes more sense to point that user with a one off question such as this to a forum FILLED with experts who install, repair and collect both new and vintage emergency warning equipment. 

Trying to be everything to everybody never works. We should stick with the real M in EMTlife. Medical, not mechanics.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> And it certainly makes more sense to point that user with a one off question such as this to a forum FILLED with experts who install, repair and collect both new and vintage emergency warning equipment.



Definitely agree with you there. If we could point someone to an outside source for more information, then do it. However, if we see a trend (not saying this is a trend currently) of people coming here around the same topic, we should embrace it.



DEmedic said:


> True, but we don't advertise or promote ambulance mechanics or warning light repairs in the name or branding.





DEmedic said:


> Trying to be everything to everybody never works. We should stick with the real M in EMTlife. Medical, not mechanics.



While this is a community and we value everyone's feedback, Matt and I are in charge of branding and how we want to evolve the site. If we can have a group of mechanics, dispatchers, logistics personnel, etc want to be part of the community, I'm all for it.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 24, 2015)

There are some of us who do have extensive backgrounds in a number of fields. Mine began- and still is- in the fire/medical.  This includes knowing our unit and equipment inside and out. Thank you for the "expert" compliment-I am humbled . Your beginning may have been in a lucrative music oriented or salesmanship arena-hard to say.

  Intelligence is the ability learn and apply.  My understanding of the heart is based on my knowledge of hydraulic flow (Certified in hydraulics). I understand the electrical system more clearly based on my electronic education (Certified in programmable controllers).  All learned while in the fire/EMS field.

   I am now learning and re-learning based on a site I have read for quite some time and recently opted to join.  I "know" most of the folks here by reading what they had to say, and have developed a professional respect for a few.    Diversity affords a vast number of ways to explain our field to a cross section of society.  Obviously the gentleman had some basic questions regarding retrofitting his old equipment and is not in the EMS field. The questions were answered- he was given references-end of story.

   Very sorry if I may have crossed some sort of  line, but it is an equipment thread so it made sense....at that time.    The three pieces of equipment mentioned "branded" are antiquated and I deliberately omitted the third. Does that "branding" rule also apply to all emergency/ medical/ equipment and meds as well?   Just striving to be P.C. and follow the rules.  And by the way- I dispose of ALL unused equipment according to federal and state protocols.  It is illegal to possess these units if purchased with appropriated government funds.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jan 28, 2015)

Joey DeMartino said:


> There are some of us who do have extensive backgrounds in a number of fields. Mine began- and still is- in the fire/medical.  This includes knowing our unit and equipment inside and out. Thank you for the "expert" compliment-I am humbled . Your beginning may have been in a lucrative music oriented or salesmanship arena-hard to say.
> 
> Intelligence is the ability learn and apply.  My understanding of the heart is based on my knowledge of hydraulic flow (Certified in hydraulics). I understand the electrical system more clearly based on my electronic education (Certified in programmable controllers).  All learned while in the fire/EMS field.
> 
> ...





Chimpie said:


> Definitely agree with you there. If we could point someone to an outside source for more information, then do it. However, if we see a trend (not saying this is a trend currently) of people coming here around the same topic, we should embrace it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI- My last comments were my response to and written as a result of written concerns posted by one of the thread participants not toward the moderator.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 29, 2015)

As this thread has gone completely off topic, I'm closing it.


----------

